
The Galaxy Fold is still extremely fragile, and Samsung knows it - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/9/20/20875771/galaxy-fold-extremely-fragile-samsung-video-durability-test-damage-display-dust
======
ksaj
I haven't even _wanted_ a new phone for several years, because so many of the
new features are utter crap once you get past how pretty they are in ads and
when they are fresh out of the box.

For example, I had one of the first Edges. It was stupidly expensive. But the
screen looked _amazing_ and it was vaguely faster than my Moto G.

For a while...

Within weeks, it developed a crack. Then 3. Then I noticed everyone on the
bus/subway that had Edges were also dealing with cracks.

Embarrassing. You spend well over a thousand to end up looking like you can't
afford a _good_ phone.

So I trashed the Edge and went back to my Moto G, which I still use to this
day, and which still has never cracked.

If the newest phones are to be seen status symbols, cracked screens (and
whatever numerous problems present in these folding screens) are a serious
antithesis to the grandiose expectations, and exposes a very sad reality about
the whole cell phone business.

